# Trolling Rods



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone been using the Shimano TDR trolling rods? How they holding up?

Does anyone know of a fast tip medium heavy trolling rod?


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Have four, love'em. Holding up well over ten years now. Had one Heartland break a year ago,


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I started with TDR's and they were junk after about a season and a half. The last trolling rod I bought was a 9' Bagley Glowstick. I've had it for two years and it's like new. The tip is soft enough to allow small baits and the rod has enough overall power to handle big fish. I think it was only $35 delivered to my door.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

MadMac said:


> I started with TDR's and they were junk after about a season and a half. The last trolling rod I bought was a 9' Bagley Glowstick. I've had it for two years and it's like new. The tip is soft enough to allow small baits and the rod has enough overall power to handle big fish. I think it was only $35 delivered to my door.


Is that a new Bagley bait they came out with Steve ? LOL 
You mean a Berkley right ????? Always considered getting a couple of those in the 9' , everyone I know that has them really like them .


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Does anyone know of a fast tip medium heavy trolling rod?


I like the St. Croix Premier glass/SCII graphite 8' heaby trolling rods for heavier pulling baits and running in-line planers. If your wanting something a little more giving for flat line trolling give the Bass Pro Muskie Angler trolling rods a try. I have the 2 piece 8'-6" rod. I don't know if it's available anymore, below is a link to the product on Bass Pro's website. Looks like they are being clearance out...

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Muskie-Angler-Trigger-Rods/product/10205089/


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Best rod I ever owned is an All Star Inshore series....9' H action. Last of the USA made All Stars....Man I'd like to get my hands on a few more of those!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Bulldawg said:


> Is that a new Bagley bait they came out with Steve ? LOL
> You mean a Berkley right ????? Always considered getting a couple of those in the 9' , everyone I know that has them really like them .


Heh heh. Must not have had my coffee yet. I've used the more expensive rods but you don't need them to be graphite for trolling. The Glowstick is pretty much indestructible like an Uglystick, cheap, and easy to find.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

MadMac said:


> Heh heh. Must not have had my coffee yet. I've used the more expensive rods but you don't need them to be graphite for trolling. The Glowstick is pretty much indestructible like an Uglystick, cheap, and easy to find.


I know a Carolina kayak guide that trolls for drum with an Ugly Stick. He loves it for pretty much the reasons you give.


----------

